
Pre-Order The Apple Watch  - miiiiiike
http://store.apple.com/us/watch
======
jtokoph
At first I was kind of excited about the Apple watch but I don't normally wear
a watch. I was mainly interested in the health tracking features and
notifications.

I just started using a Fitbit watch and have realized it's a much cheaper
alternative that meets most of my requirements.

~~~
threeseed
As far as I can see this just works for call and push notifications from the
Fitbit app. For me a very big part of the Apple Watch are notifications from
all apps e.g. if my server is down or I receive a bank deposit etc.

~~~
forthefuture
But is there really a 500 dollar difference between moving your hand from your
pocket to your eyeline, and moving your hand from 1 inch away from your pocket
to your eyeline?

------
marincounty
Women's watches have been a hard sell since as long as I can recall.(20-30
years?) I don't know why, but high end women's watches(Rolex, even Patek) are
a bargain in the secondary markets.

I feel the Iwatch will eventually be very popular with women. I think it might
be the Swatch of the millennial--even baby boomer generation.

I'm usually wrong on predicting anything, but why would Apple push this
product through(without any redesigns) after all the backlash it has received
since they introduced this product?

(In all honesty, I really wanted to like this watch. I'm a self taught
Horologist who has been working/buying mechanical watches for at least 15
years.)

~~~
rimantas
If Apple cared about backlash we would not gave iPod, iPhone, iPad, MackBook
Air…

~~~
sfjailbird
This point-of-view has been browbeaten into submission, but: Those products
were made under the heavy influence of Steve Jobs, and it showed. Read the
history, Steve had the vision and was intimately involved in every detail of
those products and the business around them, _in addition_ to staffing them
with world class people.

Apple without Steve Jobs is a very different beast, a completely unknown
quantity that has yet to prove itself. So far it is not doing too well IMHO.

------
prattbhatt
Interesting to see that they do not have technical specs on their store pages
(e.g, [http://store.apple.com/us/buy-watch/apple-watch-
sport?produc...](http://store.apple.com/us/buy-watch/apple-watch-
sport?product=MJ3N2LL/A&step=detail#))

------
ianstallings
"Apple Watch Edition".

Now that's just confusing.

Edit: I just saw the price and it cleared up any confusion immediately.
(Around $10-17k)

~~~
h_o
In my opinion, Apple is a software company.

Hardware is neither here nor there. The general population do not care about
the tech specs/hardware of general computers (e.g. PC, or MAC). They only care
about how fast and easy and nice it is to use software (e.g. different OSs).

It really is kind of embarrassing to see Apple going for a cash grab such as
this. They know people who have the money will buy these extremely expensive
products, because they 1. don't care about the technology behind it, and 2.
they don't even have the patience, and/or time, to use the product enough to
access its full potential.

People who have the money to buy those expensive watches; likely won't care
about how it works, or how to work it.

~~~
capo64
Sorry, no. Apple is a device company. Both hardware and software are
instrumental to the success of any of their devices.

How could you say the creator of the modern-day smartphone is not a hardware
company? iPod? iMac? MacBook Air? iPad? Their hardware may even be their
biggest differentiator. Samsung's new Galaxy S6 is a perfect indication that
competitors are far behind Apple's innovation in terms of hardware design.
Same goes for the Google / TAG partnership for creating a new watch. Any time
Apple releases a new device, competitors follow, primarily in terms of
hardware.

Apple is not a spec company, sure, but many of their key innovations show up
in their hardware's form factor, aesthetics, and finish.

------
To1ne
"Available to ship: June"

~~~
threeseed
Some models. Others are shipping on schedule.

